# Welcome to my Nightmare..



## Flynt (Apr 28, 2010)

The following images show my somewhat un-organised shop.






I know it looks rickety but it is both level and strong.






My baby






Stuff






More stuff.






Ongoing project.


----------



## black85vette (Apr 28, 2010)

Something must be wrong with the picture hosting.  I am still looking for the UN-organized shop!! The only pictures I saw had clean bench tops, tool hanging in their assigned spots, and other stuff up off the floor sitting on shelves.  :big:  Nice set up. Looks like you have some good work space and some fun projects.


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice shop.

Is it your "Little Shop of Horror's"?

I want to know more about your motorized project.


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 28, 2010)

Doesn't look too bad to me Flynt...I'm sure you know just where everything is 

Bill


----------



## Maryak (Apr 28, 2010)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> Doesn't look too bad to me Flynt...I'm sure you know just where everything is
> 
> Bill



I was thinking the same. ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## New_Guy (Apr 29, 2010)

do you have a clear roof? i cant believe how light your pictures are lol


----------



## Flynt (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello

Yes i ripped of the old roof and replaced it with frosted panels...i find i can work better in natural light .. but i still have ample lighting for night working.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 29, 2010)

looks like a nice shop. I do not have room for a full sized buggy in mine. Nice lathe and mill.
Tin


----------



## ozzie46 (Apr 29, 2010)

If that is a nightmare then I don't even want to think what mine is!!  ;D ;D ;D

 Ron


----------



## old-biker-uk (Apr 29, 2010)

That ain't a nightmare -  this is a nightmare......
Mark


----------



## cfellows (May 4, 2010)

Both shops look like paradise to me! Guess beauty is with the beholder.

Chuck


----------

